# Dammit I just bought another gun



## ross_scott (Sep 26, 2009)

Well folks I haven't posted here in a while. I have been recovering from knee reconstruction after an accident earlier this year. The compensation people over here said I had to do a work hardening programme and they suggested doing a work trial in a retail store because it would be light work so they could assess how many hours I could withstand being on my feet in a work environment. Well with me being a totally stubborn and pig headed twit I spouted off and said no way in hell am I working in a retail store the only way you could get me to work in a store was if they only sold guns and fishing gear. Well I walked away thinkin to myself I got em I wont have to work in a store they would never find any gun shop that would have me. Three weeks later I got a phone call we got you a position for two weeks in a store and I thought S.O.B!!!!! so I said ok where do I have to be and when the reply was Hunting and fishing I thought to myself ooooooohhhhhhhh shiiiiiiiiiiiiit!!!!!! I knew I was in for a problem and sure enough there was a god damn carl gustaf 6.5x55 in the gun rack it was a beautiful rifle and had been well looked after I needed to have a hold it was nice I pulled the bolt hoping to find a neglected barrel like the last two I owned and sold with dissapointment well the bore was almost like a mirror I looked at the price tag my wallet came out in a big rush and I bought it then I thought what the hell is my wife gonna say I took it home she looked and said don't tell me you bought another ####ing gun I thought oh darn then I explained you know the mossberg .308 that was in the cabinet she said yeah I told her I sold it to a person who was in desperate need she said when the hell did you do that ummm three days ago she opened the cupboard sure enough the mossberg was gone then she asked when the hell did you send it to the buyer ummm yesterday while you were asleep dear. I take it that is how you bought the new one she asked umm yeah I said but it is not exactly new you didn't buy another one of those swedish things you keep swearing at yep I said god damit here we go a gain she says how long will this one last before you sell it so I said it was nicer than the last ones yeah right she said so I pulled it out of its gunbag she aint mad at me now. And that is what I call a close call with the missus












Yep shes definitely a good shooter


----------

